# 2002 Hymer B584 Alko Double Floor Chassis



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Help please.

The rear handbrake cable needs replacing. Chris at Premier Motorhomes is trying to help but Hymer give a 6 - 8 week delivery. He is also trying Alko. Has anyone got any suggestions please as the MOT is running out and I keep the van parked on the road.

Thanks Keith


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

grouch said:


> Help please.
> 
> The rear handbrake cable needs replacing. Chris at Premier Motorhomes is trying to help but Hymer give a 6 - 8 week delivery. He is also trying Alko. Has anyone got any suggestions please as the MOT is running out and I keep the van parked on the road.
> 
> Thanks Keith


Keith, you can get them made up, but I have no idea where. Ask around, maybe the Auto Factor type shops might be able to advise where.
I would imagine, you would need to remove the old one and use as a pattern.
Check out wire cable suppliers!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I think this is the guy who can make a replacement. maybe someone can confirm.

I think you remove your old one and send it to him.

http://www.speedycables.com/cables.html


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

yep, endorsement for Speedycables, they are used in the classic car world extensively.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks. Will let you know how we get on.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

grouch said:


> Thanks. Will let you know how we get on.


Good evening Grouch,

I've had no response from Al-Ko Germany, but please can you also keep me informed whether speedycables cab help as this looks like the most viable option for you however I will keep you informed if I hear anything from Al-Ko.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thank you 747. Brake cable took about a week. Now fitted and the MOT has been done.


----------

